# Parental Controls Block Apps Menu



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Edge, TE4

I’m seeing that if parental controls are enabled, the Apps menu is blocked—but isn’t on TE3. On TE3, I can block certain movie ratings, but still go into an app and let that app handle controls. 

Has anyone seen this? I would like parental controls on for channels but still be able to access apps. 

it’s these little things that we always have to cycle over and over...


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Second bullet point on this page says parental controls don't affect apps. 
Tivo Customer Support Community

A phone call today with support says it does affect apps.

So am I the only one using parental controls on Edge? No way, so I must've missing something.


----------

